
Welcome to Medium — the new age blogger. - pajju
https://medium.com/about/9e53ca408c48
======
coldtea
> _Medium is based on the belief that the sharing of ideas and experiences is
> what moves humanity forward._

You don't say. What a grandiose, BS, statement, for a blog platform...

------
Mailjet
Reading this title, I thought this post would announce that everyone could now
use Medium :) However, new contributors are NOT welcome (yet).

